# Goliath Grouper (Jewfish) with a total length just under 7'.



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

http://extremecoast.com/reports/report062005.htm


----------



## RandyH (Nov 13, 2003)

Was this monster caught from the Surf? Please tell me no! I'm heading back to the panhandle in another week to try and catch a couple of Pompano, some ladyfish, and maybe a spanish mack or trout but not this behemoth!
Nice Fish!


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

talk about fishing warriors....excellent write-up on that extreme coast site....worth the read.


----------

